# Tiger



## darush

Hello,
Tiger is my favourite animal and unfortunately we have lost our tigers in Iran about 60 years ago.
now I want to know Tiger in all languages


----------



## AquisM

Chinese: 老虎 (Mandarin: lao hu/Cantonese: lou fu)


----------



## Perseas

Modern Greek: τίγρη (fem.) /'tiɣri/ or τίγρης (masc.) /'tiɣris/.
Ancient Greek: τίγρις (fem.).


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> Modern Greek: τίγρη (fem.) /'tiɣri/ or τίγρης (masc.) /'tiɣris/.
> Ancient Greek: τίγρις (fem.).


Probably a Persian loan word according to Strabo (perhaps from Avestan tigri, _arrow_): 
«Τοὔνομα Μήδων τίγριν καλούντων το τόξευμα».
"...for the Medes call an arrow, Tigris"  (Strabo Geography, 11:14.8)


----------



## LilianaB

Mine too, one of mine at least. It is _tigras_ in Lithuanian, _tygrys_ in Polish and _tigr_ in Russian (it should be spelled in the cyrillic).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *тигр*/tigr/

(you have to tell us now how you say and spell it in Farsi).


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
"*tigre*" (nm)


----------



## origumi

Hebrew _tigris_ טיגריס.

I guess that this animal was unknown to Hebrew speakers in the past so nobody bothered to invent a Hebrew word.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _tiikeri_, IPA: /'ti: ke.ri/
*Swedish*: _(en) tiger_ (pl. tigrar)


----------



## snoopymanatee

It is "_kaplan_" in *Turkish* and what is it in your language, darush?


----------



## Maroseika

snoopymanatee said:


> It is "_kaplan_" in *Turkish* and what is it in your language, darush?



As far as I know, it is babar, and there was an old word in Russian бабр (babr) loaned from Persian thru Trukish and meaning jaguar.


----------



## darush

Tiger in Persian is Babr. I know in Mungolian tiger is bar.
I'm looking for the origin of the word tiger, tigr and other similar words to thoes. according to the former most western habita of tigers that should be taken from a language of caucasus or anatolia.


----------



## Outsider

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*:
> "*tigre*" (nm)


And the same in Portuguese and Spanish, though the pronunciation varies somewhat.* 

A female tigre, if you wish to be that specific, is called *tigresse* (French) / *tigresa* (Spanish/Portuguese).

*The river Tigris, in Mesopotamia, has the same name.


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> Hebrew _tigris_ טיגריס.
> 
> I guess that this animal was unknown to Hebrew speakers in the past so nobody bothered to invent a Hebrew word.


I might add that though it might be considered a mistranslation, tiger is often translated to נמר namér (which, by formal definition, means leopard). Google translate actually translates it that way.


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*tigris*


----------



## apmoy70

darush said:


> Tiger in Persian is Babr. I know in Mungolian tiger is bar.
> I'm looking for the origin of the word tiger, tigr and other similar words to thoes. according to the former most western habita of tigers that should be taken from a language of caucasus or anatolia.


So, ol' Strabo made a mistake? According to his attempt to justify the Greek name on the grounds of etymology, he claims that the name for the animal is an Old Persian/Avestan one (tigri) taken from the name for the arrow. Is it possible to verify if in Avestan the name for the arrow is tigri?


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> I might add that though it might be considered a mistranslation, tiger is often translated to נמר namér (which, by formal definition, means leopard). Google translate actually translates it that way.


Leopard is spotted and therefore called נמר (_namer_) in Hebrew (like _nimr_ in Arabic).
Tiger is striped so must have a different name.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello, Darush 

In Italian: "Tigre" (from Latin _tigris_, from Greek τίγρις).

P.S.: Ciao, Francis!


----------



## arielipi

I'm sorry, but it appeared in jewish literature(gmarra) 
טגרס אריה דבי עילאי
Also wikipedia says its a sub-kind of panther, pronounced in Hebrew: panter.


----------



## ThomasK

darush said:


> Hello,
> Tiger is my favourite animal and unfortunately we have lost our tigers in Iran about 60 years ago.
> now I want to know Tiger in all languages



Dutch: *tijger*.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *tygr

*female of tiger - *tygřice*


----------



## darush

apmoy70 said:


> So, ol' Strabo made a mistake? According to his attempt to justify the Greek name on the grounds of etymology, he claims that the name for the animal is an Old Persian/Avestan one (tigri) taken from the name for the arrow. Is it possible to verify if in Avestan the name for the arrow is tigri?


thank you apmoyo70, an excellent note. I don't know the Avestan name for arrow. in modern Persian arrow is_ teer_ and the metal(or other material) tip of _teer _is _peykan_


----------



## er targyn

In Kazakh: жолбарыс (jolbarıs)


----------

